# Topics > Arts > Dance >  Spazzi, dancing robot, toy, BeatBots LLC, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - BeatBots LLC

Home page - beatbots.net/spazzi

behance.net/gallery/4904809/Spazzi

----------


## Airicist

Spazzi: A solenoid-powered dancebot (MakerBot edit)
July 9, 2011




> Spazzi is a build-it-yourself dancing robot that we designed for MAKE Magazine. It incorporates off-the shelf solenoids and electronic components, an Arduino, and plastic parts that you can print on your MakerBot or other 3D printer.

----------

